# LED Night Lights (110v)



## DonK (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm looking to replace my household nightlights with robust LED versions. Anyone know a good source ?


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 17, 2006)

I haven't seen any but it would be quite easy to build your own. You could buy a cheap mains powered luxeon driver and a Luxeon I star would be sufficient.


----------



## cobb (Sep 17, 2006)

The Ccrane company use to sell 1 watt screw in bulbs with the smaller thread diameter for the various night lights on the market. I think the bulb was 25 bucks and I often wonder if I should of gotten a few. I have had a few of the led night lights and they are fairly dim. 

I believe energizer sells an emergency light that doubles as a night light. Its brighter, but no where near a 7 watt screw in bulb of your basic nightlight.


----------



## eluminator (Sep 28, 2006)

I think there are a lot of them on the market.

I have this one:
http://www.smarthome.com/903201.html

Like other automatic night lights I have, it won't turn off in the daytime unless the room is fairly well lit. If the ambient light sensor was more sensitive, it would shut off when it saw it's own light. I have mine on a timer, but the timer cost much more than the light.

I've seen a few directional lights that may be able to turn off with less ambient light because the sensor points in a different direction than the light.
Here's one:
http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=100396658


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 28, 2006)

Both Target and WalMart have a pretty good selection of LED night lights. I noticed some new ones in Target the other day. Prices are in the $4-$7 range.

Geoff


----------

